# Well, I am now MX Leader - less ........



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine sold.

I don't know who bought it, but if it's someone here - love it, cherish it and ride it hard!

I am sorry to see it go, but ..........

It is beautiful beyond words.

Congrats, whoever you are.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I'd feel sorry for you if I didn't know why you sold it.

Congrats to the new owner, too.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> I'd feel sorry for you if I didn't know why you sold it.
> 
> Congrats to the new owner, too.


truer words were never spoken Zmud. THats a great price

b21


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i guess you had to pick between this one, and the orange one. although it's close, good choice! 

p.s. couldn't you have sold one of the other bikes that you have too many of?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

r_mutt said:


> i guess you had to pick between this one, and the orange one. although it's close, good choice!
> 
> p.s. couldn't you have sold one of the other bikes that you have too many of?


Stay Tuned.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Dude, I wasn't going to bust your chops on this one, even though you gave me grief over my _attemped sale of the Primato (it's still living in my basement), but I never figured you'd give up the MXL out of all of your stable. 

At least you've got some equally incredible bikes to choose from, but my MX will shed a tear for you tomorrow._


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> Dude, I wasn't going to bust your chops on this one, even though you gave me grief over my _attemped sale of the Primato (it's still living in my basement), but I never figured you'd give up the MXL out of all of your stable.
> 
> At least you've got some equally incredible bikes to choose from, but my MX will shed a tear for you tomorrow._


_

Oh Please Kerry, bust away!!! The dude has a Strong bubblewrapped in Montana, and a Peg ready to build plus his other Strong. He is obviously leaving the heathens behind and going all custom, all the time. Plus the seatpost is fugly. Sorry it just is.

b21._


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Heck, based on his moniker we know TMB isn't a one-bike-man so I'm not surprised.....just jealous I don't have that kind of stable!!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> Heck, based on his moniker we know TMB isn't a one-bike-man so I'm not surprised.....just jealous I don't have that kind of stable!!


I predict the "Len J" effect when TMB gets the second Strong and the Peg on the road. When Len got his Sachs, he ended up selling me his Anniversary Serotta because he was riding the Sachs so much. TMB may end up with, say, six bikes, three and three, and probably ends up building another custom or two, probably a classic lugged bike, maybe from a Dave Kirk, and selling most of his others. Just my prediction. Who knows what goes on in that GWN mind.

b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

According to my 'back of the napkin' calculations, 2many has sold, or has pending, five bikes, three of them Merckx's. I think, at the very least, he should change his avatar.

I predict that the empty hooks in the garage will drive him crazy, and he picks up something soon. Face it, he's a junkie, and can't quit:devil:


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> I predict the "Len J" effect when TMB gets the second Strong and the Peg on the road. When Len got his Sachs, he ended up selling me his Anniversary Serotta because he was riding the Sachs so much. TMB may end up with, say, six bikes, three and three, and probably ends up building another custom or two, probably a classic lugged bike, maybe from a Dave Kirk, and selling most of his others. Just my prediction. Who knows what goes on in that GWN mind.
> 
> b21


He's definitely given up the Mexican Brown for China White.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Well,

There was that NOS Ciocc in Genius tubing that didn't sell ...........................


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Time for an intervention.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> According to my 'back of the napkin' calculations, 2many has sold, or has pending, five bikes, three of them Merckx's. I think, at the very least, he should change his avatar.:


new avatar..


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Everybody Happy Now?????


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Well at least you are not a Merckx pretender now. I think you should have hockey sticks, or curling stones for an avatar.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> Well at least you are not a Merckx pretender now. I think you should have hockey sticks, or curling stones for an avatar.


Did you look at the Avatar??

BTW - I still have 2 Merckx's.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes, I looked at the avatar, though I must confess I can't tell what it is, other than a shirtless man wearing pantaloons holding a frame.

Only one of your Merckx's is steel, hell I have more Merckx's than you now!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> Yes, I looked at the avatar, though I must confess I can't tell what it is, other than a shirtless man wearing pantaloons holding a frame.
> 
> Only one of your Merckx's is steel, hell I have more Merckx's than you now!


That is Maestro Pegoretti playing "air" guitar with a bicycle frame, and a cigarette hanging out of his mouth .........

2 Merckx
2 De Rosa
1 Pegoretti
2 Strong

It ain't that bad! ......................


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

in that pic, dario looks like a mad artist in his pajamas living in in soho in the 80's.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> That is Maestro Pegoretti playing "air" guitar with a bicycle frame, and a cigarette hanging out of his mouth .........
> 
> 2 Merckx
> 2 De Rosa
> ...


Ahhh, Very cool picture, a worthy replacement for Eddy.

I see you left a couple off the list:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> 2 Merckx
> 2 De Rosa
> 1 Pegoretti
> 2 Strong


all steel, all the time?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

r_mutt said:


> all steel, all the time?


No ............


One of the Merckx's is a Team SC which is the "Scandium" frame and a dynamite riding bike but it will not have the life of steel.

I also have an older Rocky Mountain CX bike which is AL, and is just the ticket for winter ..............


----------

